# Angel's due!!



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Our Rhodesian Ridgeback is due to whelp!! It's actually only Day 61 out of 63, but her temp has dropped to 98.6 which supposedly means whelping in the next 24 hours!!! This is her first batch of pups and she is huge!!!  No signs of labor just yet, but I'll post some pics when the pups are born....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You are going to HAVE to post pictures! Good luck!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

First puppy's out - a BIG boy!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Yay, pics please!!! Good luck with the rest!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, I can't wait to see them


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Next one's out - a girl!!  (I'll post pics when they're all born if you all can wait that long... Lol) They're both suckling well; second puppy was a breech. Angel's being a great mom!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

3rd one's out - another boy!! All are doing great!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

How cool! I've had lots of puppies born here, always fun. Pictures!!! Ridgebacks are one of my faves, my sister would just about die of happiness if she ever got one lol, I always joke around with her, I tell her, my next dog is gonna be a ridgeback. Haha, she gets so mad.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Lol I love our Ridgebacks, and pictures coming soon...  Number 4 is another girl!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Number 5 was just born - we thought she was done! Lol It's a healthy girl!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh, and correction - Number 4 was a boy... Lol


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Frosty1 said:


> Oh, and correction - Number 4 was a boy... Lol


LOL! I think we have all made that mistake at least once... :laugh:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Here are some pics of the puppies!!! These were before number 5 was born. I'll see if I can get some more today.  They're all doing great, and Angel's being a wonderful mom!! They all have varying degrees of white on their tummies, and most of them have a couple white toes. Adorable!! 

Total count is 3 boys and 2 girls.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Pretty mama and beautiful pups..... Congrats!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Awww so cute!! Mama must be worn out!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you!! And yes, she's feeling better today, but yesterday she was one tired doggie! LOL


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awwww!!! congrats!!! Angel looks so sweet!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks! She is a real sweetie and I'm so proud of her for being such a good mama!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*More puppy pics!*

Here are some more photos of the little ones. Please let me know if they show up for you or not - I snatched them off of my facebook. Lol  They went to the vet's office for their first checkup and dewclaw removal today!!! They did great!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow! Pup closest to me looks huge in that last picture! 

Do they have names?


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

He was the first one out, and he IS huge!!  lol We had to help get him out because he got stuck.

They don't have names yet, and since we're selling them they shouldn't be getting names, but... LOL (The biggest one's name is Bob...  )


----------

